

The Art of Computer Programming, Volume 4A coming in hardcover later this year - michael_dorfman
http://www-cs-faculty.stanford.edu/~knuth/news.html#Previews

======
jmount
I would have to say I am less excited about the topics promised in Volume 4
(supposedly Combinatorial Algorithms, but way too much time in the Facicles is
spent on explicit enumeration) than those found in Volumes 1 (Fundamental
Algorithms), Volume 2 (Seminumerical Algorithms) and Volume 3 (Search and and
Sorting). I grew up with "The Art of Computer Programming," but I think not
all of the volumes are equal or have aged similarly. For example Volume 2 now
can be seen to fail to anticipate a lot of exciting results in pseudo-
randomness, quasi-randomness and de-randomization. On the other hand Volume 3
is, due to our current obsession with search, possibly even more exciting than
the day it was new.

------
opoloqo
anyone care to elaborate on this (from the bottom of the page under Public
Lectures):

Wednesday, 30 June, at the Sir Francis Drake Hotel in San Francisco (some time
in the afternoon) speaking _(and making an Earthshaking Announcement)_ at
TeX's 32nd Anniversary Celebration, on the final day of the TUG 2010
Conference

~~~
jacquesm
Retirement ?

~~~
opoloqo
that's not very fun. I was thinking something more along the lines of "the
rumors are true I am an alien and here is my spaceship". that would be
earthshaking

~~~
jacquesm
Hm. But less likely! Recording contract? Knuth plays Bach on the organ!:

<http://www-cs-staff.stanford.edu/~knuth/duets.html>

------
jackfoxy
Outstanding! I think I'll pick one up, when available. No hint of a schedule
for vols 4b, 4c (and possibly d), or 5.

~~~
klaut
the volumne 4 fascicle 1 (Bitwise Tricks & Techniques) can be found and
downloaded from safari o'reily. have no idea about the others, though.

